# Galveston Bay report 4/20



## Capt. Ryan Battistoni (Nov 13, 2014)

Galveston Bay fishing has been really good lately and should only get better when the wind starts to blow consistently lighter. We are in a springtime patterns now. Most of the trout are slicking in shallower water and can also be found under the birds. Bird action has been really good in west bay lately. Redfish are doing their thing in the marsh pushing grass shrimp along the shoreline as well as feeding on finger mullet. Flounder fishing has been really good at bayou drains with tidal movement. 

Dates available for booking call or text 832-335-8839
Fishgalvestonbays.com


----------

